# iPhone on Bell & Telus Network



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

It is being reported by Mac Daily News (see link) that Bell and Telus maybe getting the iPhone as early as this Fall.
Although I love the idea of competition but I find this hard to believe that this would happen so soon.

MacDailyNews

We do know that Bell and Telus are rolling out a 4G Network (LTE) this fall that would be capable of supporting the iphone.

DavidH


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I would find it hard to believe that Rogers would allow this (ie didn't sign a contract with Apple that featured a certain period of exclusivity) but perhaps that's not allowed by Canadian law (shrug).

Broadly speaking, competition is good, but Bell doesn't have a great reputation out here.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i heard the same thing yesterday from an iphone developer.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Broadly speaking, competition is good, but Bell doesn't have a great reputation out here.


if "here" is Canada, then this quote is 100% accurate.


----------



## alphonse101 (Feb 14, 2005)

DavidH said:


> It is being reported by Mac Daily News (see link) that Bell and Telus maybe getting the iPhone as early as this Fall.
> Although I love the idea of competition but I find this hard to believe that this would happen so soon.
> 
> MacDailyNews
> ...


Well actually, Telus and Bell are in fact rolling out an HSPA network, not LTE (at least not for now...). But then yes, the way this is going, it should be ready by the end of the year.

So NOW we would have the opportunity to have the iPhone with other carrier than Rogers and it's little dog


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Perhaps a reason not to upgrade to 3GS just yet...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why? Bell is horrible and Telus is not that great either.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe your experience with Rogers is better?

I've been with all 3 over the last decade and from what I've experienced, they are the same except for price. Rogers takes the cake there. Best deal I ever got was through a work plan with Bell. 

All I'm saying is that I'll wait till Bell has the iPhone and see what their service will be like and what kind of deals they offer, before I upgrade to 3GS. Maybe even wait till next summer when the next gen iPhone is released, that should be enough time to get some service feedback.


----------



## alphonse101 (Feb 14, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Why? Bell is horrible and Telus is not that great either.


Even though I share your fellings for Hell Mobility, I question your reasons about Telus. I have been a loyal customer with them for the last 8 years (and loyal employee for the last 6).

I do know that my dear employer is not perfect, but then again, none of them are and all have flaws and problems. For myself, I live near Ottawa, Gatineau, and rarely have complaints about down signals (especially compared to Rogers, we get a lot of customers from there...). Although there are some regions and specific sectors that have little or no signal, then again all companies have that issue, no one can offer 100% coverage. But in my region we (and Bell) have the best signal.

I welcome this new network because I will finally be able to trade my iPod Touch and cell phone combo for just one device (iPhone). Even though I am a mac addict, I decided not to switch to Rogers because of the awfull reception and their known bed customer service. Patience is a great quality . At the worse, if Telus do not offer it (surely not at first) I will at least be able to get one from eBay and activate it anyway!

I do research a lot in in my company's database, and know a few good ressources, and All I know so far is at launch we will have the HTC Hero and I need a confirmation but we would also have a Samung handset, both Android OS, Not an iPhone but would still beat the Windows Mobile boredom


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Competition is a good thing for us consumers. Even if we stick with Rogers, hopefully they will have to have better service or prices because of increased competition.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Having watched the 'iPhone on Telus" rumour blossom, thrive and perpetuate from its source, then have it mingled with delay and confusion and spread widely, it's hard to be anything but amused.

If Rogers+fido doesn't have an exclusivity contract for years to come, it must be run by entirely different people than we imagine.

And if Telus manages a GSM spectrum by 2010, good for them. People might actually get some choice in handsets.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Since the cat is already out of the bag about the early Telus and Bell launch, I can let you know that it will be happening very shortly. They are in fact in the last stages of launch now. Yes this early.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Sniper4u said:


> Yes this early.



How early? For the love of all that is good...

Man I would love to get an iPhone... I just can't justify giving Rogers $70.00 a month for full functionality... 

hopefully Telus will be a much better deal...

Cheers!


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Zoiks said:


> How early? For the love of all that is good...
> 
> Man I would love to get an iPhone... I just can't justify giving Rogers $70.00 a month for full functionality...
> 
> ...


The last status was before fall. Sometime around mid to late august.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup - I've heard the soft launch is August with the full roll out in October with the iPhone 3GS. There is a lot of speculation the exclusive deal with Rogers was simply because they were the only carrier capable of supporting the iPhone.
I've also heard - although through less reliable people, Bell and Telus have had to pay a premium to get the iPhone. If so, that could be passed on in data and voice plans.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

While Bell/Telus are working on a GSM-ish network so people can get more variety of handsets, the earliest projected date for that I had heard had been more like 2015. 

If an Aug/Oct date is in the works, I'm sure it will only be in certain major metro areas, and the maritimes will get the same shaft we always get. 

As for not wanting to give rogers/fido $70/month, that's about the same amount I'm willing to give Bell for the pre, just to not have to deal with rogers. So if Bell has the iPhone, I'll have to really agonize over the choice. 

Too bad the WWDC "partners" board didn't show a Bell or Telus logo when the AT&T logo was absent announcing MMS/tethering.


----------



## Pika (Oct 6, 2008)

pcronin said:


> Too bad the WWDC "partners" board didn't show a Bell or Telus logo when the AT&T logo was absent announcing MMS/tethering.


We only saw the Rogers logo.


----------

